# Tenerife is fucking paradise man



## Severina Serciova (Dec 23, 2018)

This island is wild man!

Summer/spring all year pretty much, the locals are nice, the wildlife is beautiful, the micro climates are so abstract that it's hard to get bored of this place in the south it's too hot to sleep at night, in the north it's to cold.

Paradise here is in La Caleta, a small village with steep cliff beach, there are about 200 people there living in tents, caves and beachhouses made out of palm trees, there is a really hippie atmosphere, people throwing parties and playing music every night.

Some people have been in La Caleta for weeks, some for months, others for years without money, and happy as fuck
















The community of La Caleta (and some of our local neighbors from "Babilon") is really laid back, peacefull and fun to stick around with, everyone here is your friend and you never walk alone.

Dumpster diving works well here, there are 3 supermarkets with locked trash containers, but we have an arrangement with the garbage men that we can take what we want before they take it.

so usually it's about 5-10 people and 200€ worth of food (every fucking night, and they throw away a lot of booze too due to package damage).

we take showers and drinking water from a golf course that is right next to us, also for free and the owners don't seem to care for the past 20 years apparently.

there are only 2 things that suck here:

-getting around here, hitchiking is really diffucult do to having only one highway and not a lot of places for cars to stop, you're more likely to panhandle up a bus ticket not knowing a word of spanish than to hitch a ride here

-busking, in most parts of the island it just doesn't work at all, the cops are at you in 3-5 minutes and in places where it they aren't as harsh it's still difficult

but, if you know the right spot it still can be fun!


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 23, 2018)

was just chatting with a Swedish brother about his time there, glad you are enjoying


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Dec 23, 2018)

Awesome! See, last month you were bummin about your friend bailing on you and now.... ~ peace and glad for you


----------



## Tony Pro (Dec 24, 2018)

I've had no problems hitchhiking around the island, I'm surprised you've had the opposite experience. I even witnessed a park ranger at the Teide visitor centre trying to convince a frumpy middle-aged English couple to hichhike back to their car. They were whining that they'd never hitchhiked in their lives. "Two minutes and you'll get a lift, I promise" he said.
I agree it is paradise; my wife had to drag me there kicking and screaming because I thought it would be Minorca-tier vacationland with developed beaches filled with English white trash. What we found was enormous forests, comfy campsites, and the tallest mountain in Europe. I'd go back to the Canaries in a heartbeat. Madeira also looks amazing.


----------

